# Sullivan County, TN M&F B&T's



## deblewellen (Dec 24, 2010)

Rambo and Abby came in together, this facility is a high kill shelter and they are overflowing, IDGSR is beyond full with dogs right now and unless our pleas for foster assistance go unanswered we have no way to help these kids unless we get some sponsors to put them into temporary boarding. here is there website, they have a new manager that many of the local rescues are having trouble with, but we need to save these kids. please let me know if you can help.
[email protected]
Sullivan County Animal Shelter


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Beautiful - I wonder if they are littermates...... anyway, Super Urgent so :help::help::help:
_______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Mawdy'sMom (Apr 26, 2003)

I checked their listing on petfinder. No details at all: age, spayed, temperament, etc. 
Can anyone get more info or temperament test? Might help with placement...
Were they turn in or strays? PTS date?

Karen


----------

